# Continuation of the 536-918400 restoration saga



## misterfixit (Feb 17, 2015)

I have replaced the belts and it blows snow!! Next issue; releasing the "clutch" handle does not stop the forward motion or the auger. I hear a scraping metal-on-metal noise with it released and suspect it is a worn out brake lining. The belt idlers are barely touching the belts with the handle released.

Tomorrow I start the quest of removing the brake assembly and replacing the lining. I have a chunk of "brake shoe" material I plan on using to fabricate the lining. Any heads up or hints?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine looks like this if you are looking for something to compare it with.


----------



## misterfixit (Feb 17, 2015)

*Pulley brake*

Thanks for the picture. I'll be working on it this week. Do you know if the part is available anywhere or is it time for me to fabricate one?


----------

